# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Δημιουργία εξωτερικής κλούβας

## manosmili

καλημερα σας ! για αλλη μια φορα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας! θελω να φτιαξω μια κλουβα στον κηπο για τα παραδεισακια μου (ζεμπρακια) και ηθελα να ρωτησω την γνωμη σας αν αξιζει και αν ναι ποιες οι προδιαγραφες για την κατασκευη ? τι θα πρεπει  δηλαδη να γνωριζω για να ξεκινησω αυτη την κατασκευη πχ ο πατος πως θα πρεπει να ειναι ? χωμα η τσιμεντο? μπορω να τα εχω εκει ολο τον χρονο ? 

σκεφτηκα οτι δεν γινεται να ειναι συνεχει εκει γιατι θα γεννανε τα αδερφια μεταξυ τους οποτε καποια στιγμη θα αρχισω να τα αφηνω ελευθερα ανα 4 η 6 οταν δεν θα εχω πια χωρο αφου προτα τοποθετησω σε διαφορα μερη του κηπου ταιστρες, ποτιστρες και καμια φωλια! ειναι εφικτο αυτο ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάνο καλησπέρα! Πριν σε κατατοπίσουμε ως προς την κατασκευή μίας τέτοιας κλούβας, θα ήθελα να κάνω σαφές κάτι. Δεν απελευθερώνουμε ποτέ πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί στην αιχμαλωσία και δεν είναι ιθαγενή στη χώρα αυτή. Αν αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των πτηνών, η υπεύθυνη κίνηση είναι να τα δώσεις σε κάποιον άλλον που έχει το χώρο να τα φιλοξενήσει. Είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό ζήτημα και ελπίζω να έγινε αρκετά ξεκάθαρο πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρέπει να γίνει για κανένα λόγο. 

Όσον αφορά την κατασκευή της κλούβας, σίγουρα πρέπει να ρίξεις πολύ μελέτη σχετικά με τα υλικά. Κάποια πράγματα που μπορώ να σου πω εγώ, είναι να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι προστατευμένο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες (βροχή, αέρας, καύσωνας) και από αρπακτικά (ποντίκια, φίδια, πτηνά). Να φτιάξεις διπλή είσοδο για να μην φύγει κάποιο πουλί όταν ανοίξεις τη πόρτα για να εισέλθεις στο χώρο. Για τον πάτο θα προτιμούσα τσιμέντο και από πάνω μπορείς να βάλεις μία στρώση ασφαλές χώμα (χωρίς εντομοκτόνα κλπ) ή κάποιο είδος άμμου για πτηνά. Μπορείς να αφήσεις και σκέτο το τσιμέντο για εύκολο καθάρισμα με ένα λάστιχο.

----------


## Soulaki

Θα συμφωνησω με την Κωσταντινα......δεν ελευθερωνουμε πουλια, αιχμαλωσιας, γιατι δεν εχουν καμια πιθανοτητα επιβιωσης.
Ισως να ξανασκεφτοσουνα το θεμα της κλουβας, γιατι ειναι και πουλακια, που γεννουν, συνεχεια, και επισης θα ζευγαρωνουν αδερφακια μεταξυ τους, και θα εχεις προβληματα.

----------

